
Ask HN: How can I improve my writing skills? - djadmin
I want to get better at writing clear and short sentences without making grammatical mistakes. I&#x27;m a developer and I think this particular skill can help me communicate better with my team &#x2F; users by writing better documentations or describing any problem.<p>I keep iterating on the things I write and never seem to be satisfied, and see there is always a room of improvements. I don&#x27;t feel the same way when I read others articles &#x2F; blogs.
======
Paul8
Joseph M. Williams's "Style: Toward Clarity and Grace" is by far the best book
on learning HOW to put sentences and paragraphs together. It teaches
principles that I've never seen anywhere else -- principles for making my
writing easy to read and understand. Then it teaches methods for applying
those principles. So instead of teaching rules, it teaches how writing can be
clear. Instead of "don't use passives" it shows the only time a passive verb
makes the writing easier to read. It teaches how much new information to put
in a sentence and where to put it. And then it shows how to connect that
sentence to the next for simple flow.

------
he11ow
1\. Ask yourself: What do I want to say? 2\. Say it. 3\. Say it shorter.

People think if they state their ideas plainly, others will think these are
obvious, simple ideas. So they try to cover it up, using big words and long
sentences.

Substance comes before style, so first you make your point. Then you chop it
down.

(Personally, once I'm done writing, I set out to cut it by 20%)

Kevin Kelly wrote this same advice differently, he said you can't write and
edit at the same time.

------
minnca
Google has some pretty good introductory writing resources for developers:
[https://developers.google.com/tech-
writing/one](https://developers.google.com/tech-writing/one)

------
byoung2
Here is the 3 step method to improving your writing:

    
    
      1. Get a book called Elements of Style by Strunk and White. 
      2. Internalize the rules in that book and apply them whenever you write. 
      3. Write as much as you can, and read even more.
    

Source: I studied English in college

~~~
unraveller
The Third Edition of Elements of Style (1979) is the most faithful to Strunk's
great rhythm and style:

>Vigorous writing is concise. A sentence should contain no unnecessary words,
a paragraph no unnecessary sentences, for the same reason that a drawing
should have no unnecessary lines and a machine no unnecessary parts. This
requires not that the writer make all his sentences short, or that he avoid
all detail and treat his subjects only in outline, but that every word tell.

By the fourth edition (1999) mother modernity knows best. A crock of editors
resort to neutering his rules to skirt around them easier, sacrificing all
rhythm and possessive clarity:

>This requires not that the writer make all sentences short or avoid all
detail and treat subjects only in outline, but that every word tell.

------
rikroots
The Plain English Campaign offer some free guides on their website:
[http://www.plainenglish.co.uk/free-
guides.html](http://www.plainenglish.co.uk/free-guides.html)

------
remilee
Grammarly has helped me out a lot. Even though it fixes your mistakes, you can
see what you did wrong and learn from it. I also read a lot. active reading
can help you so much!

------
xupybd
If you find something that works please post your results here. I'd also like
to improve my writing. Clear communication is so important in this industry
but I just can't master it.

------
tubularhells
To write week, you first have to read a lot of well written works. This comes
from fiction, rather that non fiction.

